# problema con emerge[RISOLTO]

## mattylux

ho un problema che quando faccio il boot con gentoo faccio il login tutto ok

ma quando vado ha digitare emerge mi da comando inesistente not found anche se faccio cd /usr/src/linux, iwconfig,

net-setup la scheda di rete ethernet la vede. ma questo e lunico problema che mi da...

potete aiutarmi che cosa posso fare io penso he magari possa essere portage.. magari che edanneggiato ma quando sono in chroot tutto funziona bene ogni comando 

grazie

----------

## cloc3

utilizzi una partizione distinta per la cartella /usr ?

puoi fare anche un taglia-incolla del tuo /etc/fstab ?

----------

## mattylux

in che senso scusa?? come faccio taglia incolla

----------

## mattylux

poi io ho fatto una partizione separata per la /usr non e normale come posso  fare un taglia incolla che non ho nemmeno ancora il sistema grafico non mi va emerge

----------

## cloc3

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> in che senso scusa?? come faccio taglia incolla

 

```

cat /etc/fstab

```

poi selezioni il testo con il mouse, sposti il mouse nella finestra del browser, dove stai postando, e clicchi il tasto centrale (quello con la rotellina).

certezza al 100% di non commettere errori di trascrizione.

in più, vaccino anti ritorno su windows, perché lì il topo non funziona...  :Smile: 

ti sto chiedendo la fstab perché ho il sospetto che tu non riesca a leggere i file nella cartella /usr.

magari aggiungi anche l'output del comando mount.

----------

## mattylux

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

none                    /proc           /proc           default                 0 0

```

----------

## mattylux

```

Disk /dev/hda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes

240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 15505 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        4064    30723808+   7  HPFS/NTFS 

/dev/hda2            4065        4196      997920   82  Linux swap

/dev/hda3            4197        6783    19557720   83  Linux /root

/dev/hda4            6784       15505    65938320    5  Extended

/dev/hda5            6784        7819     7832128+  83  Linux  /usr

/dev/hda6            7820        8597     5881648+  83  Linux /home

/dev/hda7            8598        9246     4906408+  83  Linux /var

/dev/hda8            9247       11829    19527448+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda9           11830       15505    27790528+   b  W95 FAT32

```

----------

## k01

emerge sta in /usr/bin, sei sicuro di averla montata?

----------

## cloc3

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/hda6            7820        8597     5881648+  83  Linux /home
> ...

 

come immaginavo.

non le hai montate così. le hai solo preparate con fdisk.

per montarle all'avvio devi aggiungere le rispettive righe in /etc/fstab.

osserva che l'output di emerge --info non era la cosa che ti avevo richiesto e appesantisce inutilmente la lettura della tua rispota.

se vuoi, lo puoi cancellare editando il post stesso.

----------

## mattylux

cosi dici allora?? puo andare bene 

```

#/dev/BOOT              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hda5               6784            7819           7832128+  83     Linux

/dev/hda6               7820            8597           5881648+  83     Linux

/dev/hda7               8598            9246           4906408+  83     Linux

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

```

----------

## cloc3

no.

non devi copiare l'output di fdisk, ma applicare la sintassi del file /etc/fstab (man fstab.

nel tuo esempio le righe hda3 e hda2 funzionano, ma non le tre successive.

prova qualcosa del genere:

```

/dev/hda5 /usr ext3 noatime 0 0

...

```

----------

## mattylux

cosi dici??

```

#/dev/BOOT              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hda5               /usr            ext3            default         0 0

/dev/hda6               /home           ext3            default         0 0

/dev/hda7               /var            ext3            default         0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

```

----------

## mattylux

GRAZIE 

funziona tutto emerge cd /usr tutto perfettamente metto risolto

----------

